# Seizures in Schnauzers



## javan0724 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I own two miniature schnauzers. One is having seizures once about every three months that we know of. Obviously he may be having more when we are not home. Has anyone had this or seen this problem before? Thank you.

The dog is 4 years old. We first detected this when he was two. The vet wants to start him on phenobarbital, but we read all the side effects of the drug and we are reluctant.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Any other symptoms than seizures? There are a few neurological issues in this breed that can cause seizures/tremors but also cause others symptoms. Or it could just be epilepsy, which any breed can get (although some breeds are more prone than others).


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally have no experience with seizures but someone who used to post here does. If i remember correctly, she kept away from rosemary in his food. Don't know if that helps but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

There are other anticonvulsants that you could ask your vet about. Vets prescribe phenobarb first because its highly effective (80%), readily available, and inexpensive (because its common and also used in humans). It also has fewer and less severe side-effects, on average, than other anticonvulsants. FI's aunt had a golden with epilepsy; he was on phenobarb from about 1yo. The only side-effect from the phenobarb he really had was excessive thirst (which leads to excessive urination, obviously).


----------



## rmpsbuttercup (Dec 21, 2012)

Phenobarbital is pretty nasty stuff, so it's usually just recommended when the damage done from the seizures is worse than the cure. Seizures can be pretty serious, especially if they last longer than five minutes or are happening too frequently. Is your dog drooling and paddling during the seizures? Your vet must think that it's time to do something about the problem. It's a big commitment to start treatment, because you can't miss giving the meds, and you will need to get regular blood levels checked.
There are other treatments that your vet might suggest if you don't like having Phenobarb around, but none of them is without side effects, of course. 
Is there any risk that that little kids might get into the pills if you decide to go that route?


----------



## javan0724 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello and thanks to everyone who responded. Buttercup, no drooling and paddling during seizures. And we do not have any kids that can get into the pills. We started Toby on the Phenobarbital. I'll post the video of a seizure tomorrow. We managed to capture this video one day in the back yard. It's pretty sad to watch. We both felt so helpless. Again, thanks to all who responded.

John and Deborah in New Mexico


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi and a belated welcome to you and Buttercup

Seizures are a really scarey thing to watch and I am quite familiar with that horrible helpless feeling. My dog has had infrequent seizures for the last three to four years. She does not have grand mal seizures and because they are infrequent and she also has cushing's, which impacts the liver, we opted out of treatment. Phenobarbital is not a benign drug, can have serious impact on the liver and can greatly affect metabolism of concurrent medications. If my dog were to have more frequent and more severe seizures, I would definitely consider phenobarbital but given her other medical conditions, I would want to discuss alternatives with her vet. 

No matter what you choose to do, I would highly recommend that you educate yourself about seizures (canine epilepsy), proper diet, and the drugs that are used to control them. Know what to expect in the way of side effects and make sure you take Buttercup in for routine liver function tests. Do not rely on your vet to understand the importance of monitoring liver function. 

I have included links below to a great site for people like us who are dealing with seizures. I've also provided a separate link (same site) to information on Phenobarbital. 

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/site_map.htm
http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/phenobarbital.htm


----------

